# trying to gain weight, help with my food intake



## dan5878 (Apr 16, 2011)

hi , im trying to gain weight, i want to gain another stone,

im 5 foot 8 inches, and just shy of 11 stone, heres what i eat , if anyone can tell me if im on the right track or any advice on my diet would be v helpfull

06;30 - porridge (oats so simple)

protien shake ( inner armour ,hard mass) only 3 scoops approx 750calouries

10;00 - porridge (oats so simple) small tin of tuna , banana or some other fruit

13;00 - ham and cheese on brown pita bread x2,yogurt(any)

17;00 - rice chicken vegs (mainly peas sweetcorn and broccali, carrots) not alway this but normally a good dinner with veg

19.30 ish hit the gym

2100 another protien shake after the gym

any help with the diet im doing would be gratfull, i know its not great but i dont know what other good foods i could be taking, as the 10 o clock break is only 20 mins and the 1300 break is 1/2 hour,

should i be eating a pre work out meal if so ,what could i have, is this microwave porridge any good, is my protien any good,any info that will help me would be great, so dont hold back, be as critical as you want, but just remember i am new to this, thanks in advance, dan


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

When I started to bulk in jan at 11 stone and 5,10 I did something like this. I also did 4 pints of whole milk for 3 weeks but stopped because of too much fat;

7:30 100g oats, 25g whey, 300ml ff milk

10:30 as above but w 200 milk and 50 oats

12:30 brown rice and chicken

3:30 as 7:30

Pwo: 50 whey and dextrose

7:30: potatoes and chicken

10:00 3 tbsp udos oil and 150g cottage cheese

That and heavy compounds got me up to 13 stone (all beit with some fat) and now cut to 12.5 stone and still in progress.

Just eat big mate. Evoo, cashews, brown rice/pasta, sweet potatoes etc


----------



## Lukeg (Mar 6, 2011)

What do you have your cottage cheese with?


----------



## dan5878 (Apr 16, 2011)

so ive just got to keep on eating as much clean food as i can


----------



## dan5878 (Apr 16, 2011)

what is udos oil and what is it good for?


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Lukeg said:


> What do you have your cottage cheese with?


Fat free on it's own before bed


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

dan5878 said:


> what is udos oil and what is it good for?


It contains all your essential fats. It's expensive though and on a bulk of 3 tbsp a day I was going through a bottle a month that costs 20 quid! Go on net and look for udos choice. Build it up if you do get though. I did 1 tea spoon to start and I was sick within an hour as my body didn't agree!


----------

